# HR23-700 Heart Transplant



## fathairycat (Oct 16, 2011)

I came home today and my HR23-700 was dead as a door nail... no power at all and none of the normal fixes could revive it.

After a non-productive call with customer service and supervisor, I had them transfer me to cancellations and managed to convince them to send me a new HD DVR (no shipping charges), to send me a replacement HR23-700 (no charge and they agreed to let me try to do a parts swap to get the other one working again so that I can retrieve my recorded shows), and to give me a $50 service credit.

I'm hoping the 'fix' is as simple as swapping the power supply. I already took the old one apart and removing it is pretty simple. 

Any other advice? I heard that if it's a problem beyond that, I'm pretty well screwed since swapping the hard drives won't work (encryption issue, I believe).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

There is one last-ditch effort, which is to unplug it for a number of hours, plug it back in, and wait at least 5 minutes for it to show signs of life. This is really possible, just not very likely to work. Nothing to lose.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

fathairycat said:


> I'm hoping the 'fix' is as simple as swapping the power supply. I already took the old one apart and removing it is pretty simple.
> 
> Any other advice? I heard that if it's a problem beyond that, I'm pretty well screwed since swapping the hard drives won't work (encryption issue, I believe).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Welcome to dbstalk. No judgement is intended. Just want you to have a bit of time to plan your options.

Some things to prepare yourself for:
-An HR23-700 may or may not show up. Directv considers all HR21/HR22/HR23 equal DVR's. So what shows up may not have the same power supply. Irrespective of what the CSR promised that's what the shipping dept. will do.
-Even though a CSR said you could do a parts swap, somehow be sure that's noted on your account. Before you open up the replacement, that little seal for warranty could be an issue on both the broken and new one. If you own your DVR, no issue. But if it's leased they may frown upon the opening of the unit. 99% of all DVR's are leased. 
-Perhaps you buy the HR23 if you already don't own it. Just don't return it. I think the cost is $250 for a non-return fee as that's what I was charged for a missing HR21 in transit. HR23's might be more. Eventually with proof of drop off at USPS it was removed (lesson to all readers, get proof).

For $179 ish you could find leased HR24's out there new, or $300 ish gets you an owned HR24. 24's are quite an improvement over 23's in performance.

Good luck


----------



## fathairycat (Oct 16, 2011)

NR4P said:


> Welcome to dbstalk. No judgement is intended. Just want you to have a bit of time to plan your options.
> 
> Some things to prepare yourself for:
> -An HR23-700 may or may not show up. Directv considers all HR21/HR22/HR23 equal DVR's. So what shows up may not have the same power supply. Irrespective of what the CSR promised that's what the shipping dept. will do.
> ...


Thanks for information. I hoping that I will actually get an HR23... the rep went through a lot of time/information to make sure that she didn't just order a new DVR, but the specific part number for the HR23. We'll see...

As for the danger of opening it and them not wanting it back, she specifically noted the account regarding this and has confirmed with an email that I was going to attempt the repair with their blessing.

We'll see...


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

"fathairycat" said:


> Thanks for information. I hoping that I will actually get an HR23... the rep went through a lot of time/information to make sure that she didn't just order a new DVR, but the specific part number for the HR23. We'll see...
> 
> As for the danger of opening it and them not wanting it back, she specifically noted the account regarding this and has confirmed with an email that I was going to attempt the repair with their blessing.
> 
> We'll see...


An email confirmation, excellent news. Please report back as to what shows up and hopefully your success.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

fathairycat said:


> Thanks for information. I hoping that I will actually get an HR23... the rep went through a lot of time/information to make sure that she didn't just order a new DVR, but the specific part number for the HR23. We'll see...
> 
> As for the danger of opening it and them not wanting it back, she specifically noted the account regarding this and has confirmed with an email that I was going to attempt the repair with their blessing.
> 
> We'll see...


Good luck with that...a CSR can't give you the blessing to open a leased piece of equipment hoping to use it as spare parts to fix your dead one...you'll still be on the hook for potentially damaging their leased receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Good luck with that...a CSR can't give you the blessing to open a leased piece of equipment hoping to use it as spare parts to fix your dead one...you'll still be on the hook for potentially damaging their leased receiver.


"yeah", this "flies in the face" of everything.
Regardless of what the CSR may have said/logged, this simply isn't how DirecTV works. :nono2:

From RobertE in another thread:


> Standard disclaimer to throw out there. Opening any leased receiver and swapping parts is a violation of your TOS and may result in some costly charges.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> "yeah", this "flies in the face" of everything.
> Regardless of what the CSR may have said/logged, this simply isn't how DirecTV works. :nono2:
> 
> From RobertE in another thread:


VOS is correct. Please don't break open the leased receivers case unless you are prepared to buy it.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

fathairycat said:


> Thanks for information. I hoping that I will actually get an HR23... the rep went through a lot of time/information to make sure that she didn't just order a new DVR, but the specific part number for the HR23. We'll see...
> 
> As for the danger of opening it and them not wanting it back, she specifically noted the account regarding this and has confirmed with an email that I was going to attempt the repair with their blessing.
> 
> We'll see...


There is no way to order part number for equipment. All that is order for equipment replacements is sd, dvr, hd or hddvr.

As the others said do not open the receiver unless you want to pony up the cash for the receiver


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

NR4P said:


> For $179 ish you could find leased HR24's out there new, or $300 ish gets you an owned HR24. 24's are quite an improvement over 23's in performance.


In what manner exactly are they "quite an improvement"? I find my HR24s as slow as my older DVRs in every respect. They are nicer looking, that's about it.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

markrogo said:


> In what manner exactly are they "quite an improvement"? I find my HR24s as slow as my older DVRs in every respect. They are nicer looking, that's about it.


Not sure which maker of HR24 you've had/seen, but here's some on the performance of the CPUs:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Without CPU models the chart is not appealing ...

I know 922 is using BCM7400, perhaps TiVo Premiere is the same - why the lines are different ?

What values are here ? MHz ? MIPS ?


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

About a year ago, one of my HR20-700's went bad. Being under the protection plan I said "I know it probably won't do any good, but I'd like to request another HR20, or at least be offered an AM20, as I actively use the OTA tuners. Sure enough, I got a HR20. Probably luck of the draw, but I remember being surprised they still had the HR20 in circulation.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> What values are here ? MHz ? MIPS ?


As it says DMIPS


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

ejjames said:


> About a year ago, one of my HR20-700's went bad. Being under the protection plan I said "I know it probably won't do any good, but I'd like to request another HR20, or at least be offered an AM20, as I actively use the OTA tuners. Sure enough, I got a HR20. Probably luck of the draw, but I remember being surprised they still had the HR20 in circulation.


They try very hard to replace HR20s with HR20s if your account is noted that you need and use the OTA tuner. I've had two HR20s fail and both were replaced with the same model.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

markrogo said:


> In what manner exactly are they "quite an improvement"? I find my HR24s as slow as my older DVRs in every respect. They are nicer looking, that's about it.


All 4 of my HR24-500s work like a champ and are Very Fast!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

veryoldschool said:


> As it says DMIPS


Oops, I mean values - 100s, 1000s ?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

It will be Very Interesting to see if the OP gets what he wants and asked for!!!

I for one would have loved to have Replaced the Bad Power Supply Unit on my last DVR that died if I could have just found a New Power Supply.

Too bad that Directv won't sell us the parts such as a Power Supply Unit.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Oops, I mean values - 100s, 1000s ?


:shrug: I haven't a clue, since it isn't an RF measurement and I'm only at the "higher is better" level. :lol:


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> :shrug: I haven't a clue, since it isn't an RF measurement and I'm only at the "higher is better" level. :lol:


Well since MIPS means Meaningless Index of Plummeting Speed I suspect he "D" is the prefix for something akin to "Derived". The process of taking the time each box takes to fall a precise distance to the ground.

Don "not to be confused with 'thud factor':grin:" Bolton


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> Don "not to be confused with '*thud factor*':grin:" Bolton


Where did the F-105 come in here?  lol


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

DMIPS is a benchmarking rating: "Dhrystone Million Instructions Per Second" It has to do with derived application instructions as opposed to just clock speed numbers. Relevant only if in the real world we ran *that* application if it existed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhrystone

My earlier reference to "thud factor" differs from VOS's in that I refer to business sales proposals and how they need to be overwhelmingly thick so as to have a nice "thud factor" when you flop it out in front of your prospect.

VOS's definition has interesting possibilities however:hurah:

Don "Sorry, I spent too much time in high tech sales back in the day" Bolton


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

richierich said:


> It will be Very Interesting to see if the OP gets what he wants and asked for!!!
> 
> I for one would have loved to have Replaced the Bad Power Supply Unit on my last DVR that died if I could have just found a New Power Supply.
> 
> Too bad that Directv won't sell us the parts such as a Power Supply Unit.


Do you still looking for HR23's PS board ?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

markrogo said:


> In what manner exactly are they "quite an improvement"? I find my HR24s as slow as my older DVRs in every respect. They are nicer looking, that's about it.


Having used HR20's, 21's and 24's, the HR24's are noticably faster than others.
Have a HR24-500 and HR24-200 and the only thing faster that I've experienced is a non-DVR, H25.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Do you still looking for HR23's PS board ?


Yes, I am still looking for an HR23 Power Supply!!!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

markrogo said:


> In what manner exactly are they "quite an improvement"? I find my HR24s as slow as my older DVRs in every respect. They are nicer looking, that's about it.


Smaller size, touch sensitive buttons, seperate LED indicator for 1080p, more sensitive remote responsiveness, speed (they really are faster).


----------

